# Suicide Doors kit for a 95 Hb



## lindleyrf (Jul 22, 2009)

where can get suicide door kits to buy for the 95 nissan hardbody?


----------



## nissmoser (Aug 14, 2009)

Suicide Doors

Suicide Hinges | suicidedoors.com

I have not found a kit that is vehicle specific.


----------

